# Professional wrestling legend Kamala dead at age 70



## Daisymae (Aug 9, 2020)

https://247sports.com/Article/Kamala-Professional-wrestling-legend-dead-at-age-70-WWE-150058846/
		




> Legendary professional wrestler Kamala is dead at 70 years old. James “Kamala” Harris’ death was confirmed Sunday evening by the Cauliflower Alley Club.
> 
> Harris is best known for his “Ugandan Giant” character during the golden era of WWF.


----------



## frozenrunner (Aug 9, 2020)

Damn, now he'll never get a shot at vice president.


----------



## kcbbq (Aug 9, 2020)

He's no loner available to be Biden's veep?


----------



## Covfefe (Aug 9, 2020)

Imagine clickbaiting a death.


----------



## Hylics (Aug 9, 2020)

His best was yet to come.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Aug 9, 2020)

I thought he died a few years ago. I saw him wrestle against Jerry Lawyer live at a JAPW show back in the early 2000s.

F


----------



## muh_moobs (Aug 9, 2020)

F

What did he know?


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry, who?


----------



## Foxxo (Aug 9, 2020)

10/10, best clickbait joke.

Fuck me, I've gotten too political.


----------



## muh_moobs (Aug 9, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I thought he died a few years ago. I saw him wrestle against Jerry Lawyer live at a JAPW show back in the early 2000s.
> 
> F



Damn you old balls, dude.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 9, 2020)

You fucking faggot


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 9, 2020)

May his spirit know the way.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2020)

If only he knew you couldn't pin a guy when he's lying on his stomach...


----------



## GHTD (Aug 9, 2020)

Fuck, I thought this said Kamala Harris for a minute.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 9, 2020)

GHTD said:


> Fuck, I thought this said Kamala Harris for a minute.



It literally did


----------



## Liber Pater (Aug 9, 2020)

The world has lost its last good Kamala Harris.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 9, 2020)

Him and Goldstar were my guilty pleasures.
Nice to see The Iron Sheik showing love during this time, too.


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Aug 9, 2020)

Mah click has been baited.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Aug 10, 2020)

RIP giant. He was one of the first dudes to bodyslam Andre the Giant before the Hulkster did:


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Aug 10, 2020)

One of the best big bastards of his time. Fat F.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Aug 10, 2020)

The true Kamala Harris! lol

RIP to him. He was one of those guys that really captured the magic of pro wrestling as, when watching the show, I fully believed he was that character.


----------

